# A pest down



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

One of these pests down taking with a 8 mm lead shot with 100%.70 band about 8 10 metres away clean kill straight to the neck


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shot John. …is that a Starling ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice shot John. …is that a Starling ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a magpie my friend 🎯👊 it's illegal to shoot starlings in the uk🎯👊👌👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good shooting


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shot dude 👍🏻


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

That's crazy. I bet you have tons of starlings they are real nasty birds. I remove their nest from dryer vents all the time.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Wrecked him! 👍

Jackdaws, magpies and Crows can be an absolute nightmare on farmland.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

dropped him like a toilet seat


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great Shot Bingo 😀


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Nice shot dude 👍🏻


Thanks man 🍻👍


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

shoot that communist down!


----------

